

Austrian plane search for leaker Snowden enrages Bolivia - ignostic
http://www.reuters.com/article/2013/07/03/us-usa-security-snowden-idUSBRE9610C520130703

======
venomsnake
That is a frakking act of war ... wtf.

Seems like US is writing blank checks to all other countries in the pursuit of
Snowden.

How low can this administration go?

------
laumars
I'm a little confused why the Presidents life was put at risk. Is there
tensions between Austrian and Bolivia? Or was that bit of the article added
for sensationalist reasons?

edit: it looks like the comments about the the Bolivian presidents life being
at risk has now been taken off, and in it's place comments about Austrian and
Bolivia having good relations. So I guess that answers my question.

